# Does your GSD prefer to be inside or outside?



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm curious. I have two GSD's, Harley and Uschi, with free access to the yard and inside via the doggie door. Uschi would prefer to be outside, Harley likes the inside. I find this odd, since Harley is LC and Uschi is a SC. They both go outside to play all the time, but when it comes naptime, Harley is always under the kitchen table and Uschi is outside laying in the yard. Anyone else have dogs that would rather be outside?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

What do you think?











Seriously, Gunner wants to be wherever I am. 
He loves going outside, but wants ME to go with him. If I put him out, he stands at the door looking in (like the picture). If I ignore him enough, he'll eventually lay down out there. Only if a squirrel risks it's life by going into my yard, will he go out into the yard.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I think Annie would be happy if we all lived outside. She'd stay out all day long if I let her. 
Harley doesn't seem to care if he's in or out, as long as he's with his humans.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It depends on if there is or isn't snow out there. If there is snow they can stay out there day and night. If there isn't it's not as interesting LOL


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jasmine is the same as Gunnar. Normally when she goes out I have to have her on lead because we live in an apt. But when we go to my bf's parents they have a fenced in yard I let her roam. She's out there maybe ten mins and then sits on the porch waiting to be let in. We joke all the time that if it came down to it and for some wierd reason she had to be put outside for Lon periods of time the diva would never make it. Lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wherever I am. If it's a beautiful day and I leave the back door open, the dogs will often go outside and lie in the sun for hours. I can barely get them to come in. As soon as I shut the door, though, they're standing at the back window looking pitiful, wanting to come back in.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Both of mine prefer being outdoors but they want me there with them.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine prefers to be wherever I am.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky outside but he has to come in and check if im not with him. If its 45degrees to 70 outside but must be able to come in.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

DTS said:


> Jasmine is the same as Gunnar. Normally when she goes out I have to have her on lead because we live in an apt. But when we go to my bf's parents they have a fenced in yard I let her roam. She's out there maybe ten mins and then sits on the porch waiting to be let in. We joke all the time that if it came down to it and for some wierd reason she had to be put outside for Lon periods of time the diva would never make it. Lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess I am blessed since I have the doggie door and my furkids can come in anytime they want. They prefer to be outside, but love to be in with me too.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda prefers to be outdoors, he likes to run around out there like a horse. He has so much energy I can't keep up with him. 

Last night, I had him play with the the Golden retrievers, they went swimming and ran around like crazy fools, you think he'd be tired by 10 pm? Nope. He still wants to play ball.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I see a theme...be with US...OUTSIDE! That certainly is the case with Scarlett. She will spend hours lying on our deck watching squirrels or nappping, but only if she can come and go (to check on us) through the dog door.

In the winter, I have to leave the backdoor shut or my kitchen gets too cold. Scarlett just goes out and does her thing and comes back in. But when Spring comes...she'll be out there (as long as she knows I am just inside the door) for as long as possible every day. 

Honestly, she'd prefer that we come out and lie on the deck with her.


----------



## marti (Dec 15, 2011)

Anywhere I am each followed two steps behind room to room.

The new one follows me the same. She can't stand to miss something I might be doing. And she's learning about me at the same time. She's just been here 6 days.

But I did have one that would spend time lying on the deck in a blizzard eventually coming in covered with snow.
. 
I think their favorite temperature here seems to be about 40 degrees.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

It seems they usually want to be on the side of the door that they are not on at the time. If they are inside they go to the door and wait for Mama to open the door. I never close the door when they are out so I freeze (at times) while they are out barking at lifes little dangers (cats, squirrels, air)....when I notice they are all in I close the door again only to find one back sitting at the door within moments....I ask 'you want to go out'....YES!! YES!!! YES!!!! (as they spin in circles).... 
(repeat cycle as written above...over and over and over again....)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper routinely tries to get into the shower or bathtub with me, so I really do think it's "Wherever I am."


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta loves to be outside, but if you leave her out there alone, she won't leave the deck and gazes longingly at you through the glass, imploring you with her eyes to, please, come hang out and play. She just wants to be close to her humans.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Shane loved being outside. He would fall asleep on the deck during rain, snow , sleet or whatever weather as long as I left the slider open.. Since I have a woodstove, was not a heating issue. He LOVED falling asleep in the rain. However, if the slider was closed and we were inside, he wanted to be with me. He did hate the hot weather. if it was muggy, he wanted to be in front of the AC. Chance, however, only wants to be wherever I am, inside or out. Not as independent.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Inside, definitely!*

Oh inside, unless I am out, then they have to be with me at all times, lol.
Wherever I go, they have to follow, especially Jaeger...Luna is content to lie down in my general area, but Jaeger has to be in my lap...literally.
And he weighs about 100 lbs. 
He loves the outside, but it's not the same when I'm not out there with them. Don't really care about rain, but Luna hates it. I've had to coax her out when it was raining hard cause she would come to a stop at the doorway, and look at the pouring rain, and I could almost hear her thinking, uh, uh, no way, I'll hold it first! LOL
I leave the door open to the back porch now, so when she's done she can run back under cover, ha ha.  That way, when I let them in she has had a chance to shake off the rain!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

fuzzybunny said:


> Both of mine prefer being outdoors but they want me there with them.


Mine too, but they are all out right now, alone...and in the dark! 
Waiting for Dad to feed/water the chickens. It is their nightly ritual They don't know that he won't be doing that for an hour or so.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

shilohsmom said:


> It seems they usually want to be on the side of the door that they are not on at the time. If they are inside they go to the door and wait for Mama to open the door. I never close the door when they are out so I freeze (at times) while they are out barking at lifes little dangers (cats, squirrels, air)....when I notice they are all in I close the door again only to find one back sitting at the door within moments....I ask 'you want to go out'....YES!! YES!!! YES!!!! (as they spin in circles)....
> (repeat cycle as written above...over and over and over again....)


:rofl:
Only time mine will stand at the kitchen door is when I lock them outside while I'm cleaning. If I don't, they will lay right down in front of me, doesn't matter what I am doing. They attack the vacuum, and the mop too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog has a lot to say about a lot of things.
when it comes to being outside i dominate.
he's only allowed out when my GF or i is with him.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Wherever I am is where she wants to be


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

He wants to be wherever we are so I guess it depends on where we are at. He even wants to be in the car if we go somewhere and we're pretty sure he gets a little motion sickness from it LOL


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister wants to be where ever I am, I think he would prefer we be attached, my yard isn't fenced in so I go outside when they go outside. 

Malice wants to stay outside.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Callie LOVES outside. Luckily we have a nice big back deck that screened in and if it's warm enough I leave the sliding glass open and she comes and goes as she pleases. She likes to watch the birds or chase leaves. Everything is so new and exciting since she's a pup. When I let her out on her lead she digs in the sand left from a swimming pool and runs and plays in her own little world. We just sit watch and laugh lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax wants to be where I am.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Both my dogs want to be with their humans, wherever we happen to be.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey wants to be where we are.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Inside. Walking him used to be such a chore, because he kept looking back the way we came to see how far he'd have to walk back...>.> He still does this, but only when we're running him. And if he feels he's gone long enough, he'll sit down, splay out and not move until we go the other way xD The only reason he likes being outside is that he can eat all the weeds, sticks, grass and other stuff that happens to be out there =/


----------



## WaterBound (Apr 22, 2012)

All of my three dogs like to be wherever I am. Even though they enjoy being outside with the fresh Los Angeles smog. They would rather stay with me in a 10x10 room watching me type away on a laptop than anywhere else in the world. Go figure.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

They want to be wherever I am. Sometimes the older two are content to lay in the sunshine alone outside... the two WGSD mix brothers, oh no... wherever.. I... am... bathroom, kitchen, you name it. I thought it was pretty cute to have one velcro dog and now there are two. Wherever I am, there they are!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Shadow always was by my side, Buddy is always laying on the cool tile or or where it is cooler. Our new guy Ivan seems to like the warm spots in front of the stove or in a sunny spot outside.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

My lab used to strongly prefer being in the house, but he became very ill in Oct. and ever since has preferred being in the garage/back yard. Very frustrating.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

When we lived in Alaska my GSD loved to be outside and we would have to make her come in but now that we live in New Mexico, she hates to be outside in the spring and summer. Skye always had to be where ever I was. My Chihuahuas love NM and sun themselves all summer but come winter, they have to be made to go outside.


----------



## Maya_GSD (Dec 26, 2011)

our shepherd constantly wants to go outside and play...i.e. throw her a ball, which she chases after jumping over a 25 inch high obstacle....she'll do this for 10 - 12 reps then take a break......5 minutes later wants to do it all over again.....she'll keep this up all day long....obviously, i'm not willing or able to trow the ball to her 24/7....when i go in, she prefers to stay outside, hoping i'll come back out soon....she stays in at night, but when i'm here to watch her, she loves being outside, doesn't matter too much what the temp is, she just likes it....


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack prefers to be outside, rain or shine... but he more prefers to be wherever I am. That said, on rainy days or lazy days, he spends his every waking moment trying to coax me out of doors with him. Awesome dog! I joke that he prays for the zombie apocalypse so we both have to spend every waking moment together wandering for a subsistence living in the wilderness. Talk about GSD heaven! Me and my GSD against the world... I will never be alone


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Shasta hates being left outside by herself, even for a few minutes, she barks and carries on. She loves following me around outside but you can tell she is over joyed when she realizes we are going back inside. She won't tolerate being left outside in the dark at all, definitely afraid of the dark. She used to like doing things outside more but she's so old now I think the familiarity of our small house is more comfortable for her now that her senses don't work well.


----------



## Helgie8 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a two year old female who prefers to be outside. It doesn't matter how cold it is, she can come in whenever she likes but rarely stays indoors. She comes in to eat and sleep. We've socialized her, she's completed basic obedience one and two and earned her Good Canine Citizenship Award. She goes for walks and runs daily. She loves to play with her tennis balls and seems to love us but that she prefers to be outside and will rarely bark or motion to come in. She's not our first dog but is our first German Shepherd and first female. Normal or not??


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mostly outside...means we're training, playing....exercising.....but I'd like to think my GSD likes to be wherever I am......


Superg


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

She doesn't care whether she's inside or outside, as long as I'm there. Although, if we're outside and it's raining, she tries dragging me back inside.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

kburrow11 said:


> She doesn't care whether she's inside or outside, as long as I'm there. Although, if we're outside and it's raining, she tries dragging me back inside.



You've got a great dog.....


SuperG


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

she will go out if i do but if im not out she likes to be inside

I never had a dog that did not want to be inside if im in

next doors husky crys all day all the time outside by himself my dog does not even bark at him and trys to get him to run the fence with her, usually shes a territorial dog but not with the husky who just wants company...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado loves wherever I am or if I'm not around, one of his doggie friends. Inside or outside doesn't matter as long as he's hsving fun


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters is kind of in between. She loves spending lots of time outside, but once she has her fill her favorite place to be is wherever her humans are.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

All my dogs prefer to be wherever we are. The GSD is usually with me. He's my velcro dog.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

SuperG said:


> You've got a great dog.....
> 
> 
> SuperG


I know, I really do. To be honest, I doubt I'd be here if I hadn't gotten her


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Bo just wants to be with one of us. Whether out or in doesn't matter as long as he's with us.... unless he sees a rabbit in the yard, then it's game on lol


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik would rather be outside, I gather. Every time I move, stand, walk, he leaps up and races to the door and looks at me. If I let him out, he charges down the steps, and you would think he'd be happy. Nope. As badly as he wants out, when I go back a minute or two later (went to put on my boots usually, grab a flashlight or doggie clean up items), he's standing at the bottom of the steps waiting. if I'm too long, he comes back up and stares in the door.

So the answer is ... outside .. with me.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gunnar would rather be with me where ever I am at. inside or out. 
Remmington on the other hand would rather be outside. When we go to bed she goes to the back door wanting out. Around 1am she wants to come back inside for the night. Shes very independent for a GSD. She always goes and sleeps in whatever room we are not in, unless theres room on the couch for her!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie likes being outside but won't stay out very long if I am not with him. That is, unless he's chasing rabbits or "supervising" my neighbor next door if he's out in the yard. Whether he is in or out, he is usually attached to my hip.


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson (Jun 18, 2015)

Thor prefers to attatched to my hip 24/7. Bella loves to stay inside unless there's something to chase.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That depends... are we playing fetch inside or outside?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Outside, I make him come inside because he still eats everything he finds but it's a huge hassle everytime! When we go on walks he stops walking as soon as he sees the house and tries to turn around and go the other way... This happens even if he is exhsusted or thirsty, he just likes it out there so much ! If I have nothing important to do I will indulge him and sit outside for hours while he just lays in the shade looking at everything around him and napping.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

We call Traveler our Air Conditioned Dog. He'll chase lizards and bark at birds if we are outside but he happily leads the parade into the house when he thinks we are headed back inside.

During our mild winters, he is more content to lay outside and hope for brave cats but he's not one to enjoy being by himself.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

My 2 are attached to me like glue. I have an escort to the bathroom. ( They have to protect me from the septic monster after all. )


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wherever we are, she is. Just the way I wanted that.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a dog door, and Russell is a self appointed yard dog. That big doofus loves to be outside, lying on the grass, staring up at the sky, watching birds, taking a nap, chasing bugs, digging a hole, walking the perimeter. I honestly don't know what the attraction is, but he absolutely loves being outside. Rain, sleet, snow, whatever, he's on patrol. Now, if I go out there with him, he loves that too, but I usually have to convince him to come back inside. The girls, on the other hand, want to be with me. Wherever that is.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Mine likes being with me, but now we are in winter and it's cooler (23 Celcius/73 Farenheit), he's enjoying more time outside. We have a panoramic view from our yard of the walkway over the fence. It has lots of foot traffic, including dogs on the way to the dog park. He doesn't bark at people going past now. Being non reactive to passing dogs is still a work in progress, so all his yard time is supervised.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl (Nov 5, 2015)

At our side - wherever that is.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlie and Lucky want to be wherever we are. Charlie prefers the outside but she wants me there playing. Hard to do that and clean the house. Oh well clean houses are obviously over rated at least per Charlie.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chase likes to be inside on my bed with his mommy (me)


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Max likes going outside. He's very excited when he goes out. But doesn't like being outside alone. He's right by my side when I head for the door.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cute picture and familiar sight Max loves it outside if one of us was outside he would be out there all day. He will go outside for a little while if he getting restless and im busy inside. He is the protector of the squirrels and birds from a feral cat that likes to visit the bird feeder and enjoys patroling the perimeter. Once he is done he comes in. He also keeps away any hawks or foxes just by his presence and protects his chihuahua brother from getting snatched. Our chihuahua only likes to go outside for long amounts of time when it is warm and sunny where he loves to sun bathe on the deck where he is in site.


----------

